# blk.and wht.



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

how do you make a blk. sign with wht. letters? the easy way?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

roger said:


> how do you make a blk. sign with wht. letters? the easy way?



HUH?

Paint the sign black and put white letters on?

What kind of sign are you talking about?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you talking about in a word processor program like Word? Pretty easy there ... make a "text box" with black background. Use white-color text font. Print, cut, paste ... badda boom, badda bing.


----------



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

whats a text box?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In Word ...

Insert / TextBox

You'll get a little box, in which you can type text. Change the text font to something like red.

From there, you can click on Properties to change the box color to black.

Then, select the (red) text, and change it's color back to white.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Great link for RailRoad sign's. just have to resize them.

http://www.trafficsign.us/railsign.html


Ron


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

ontario mainline said:


> Great link for RailRoad sign's. just have to resize them.
> 
> http://www.trafficsign.us/railsign.html
> 
> ...


after looking at this site, it is great. That is a great link ontario. download them as a pdf, then you can adjust the size fairly easily.


----------

